

Yourbrowser․is – check your customer's web browsing environment in seconds - grflynn
http://yourbrowser.is/

======
smt88
Good idea, bad UI. A table view would be much more readable, scannable, and
familiar.

------
Splendor
I like the idea but I think
[http://supportdetails.com/](http://supportdetails.com/) has a more pleasing
UI.

------
greggyb
Screen resolution is resolved incorrectly. If I change scaling on Windows,
this site reports a different resolution than my actual.

~~~
guidedlight
It doesn't correctly detect Retina displays either (it shows the equivalent
non-Retina resolution).

